
The Fastest-Growing Category in the iTunes App Store: Books  - nickb
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/03/books-is-the-fastest-growing-category-in-the-itunes-app-store.html
======
selcouth
Man, I kinda think this is crazy - but I guess make what sells, heh.

I would NEVER want to read a book on my phone; I spend enough time staring at
a computer screen, and squinting to read or having to move the page would just
really throw me out of the flow of the story.

Now, a research or informative paper/pamphlet I could see being great,
especially if I could highlight text, insert bookmarks, etc. THAT I would use.

